# Francis Jerome Gillis 'Roxy' MacIsaac - 1934 - 2013



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2013)

For those who were VIII Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise), it is with sadness that we announce the passing of Francis Jerome Gillis 'Roxy' MacIsaac.  Many in the Hussars are very familiar with Roxy.

His obituary 



> MacISAAC, Francis Jerome Gillis "Roxy" – of Port Hawkesbury, Nova Scotia, passed away peacefully on Friday, January 4, 2013, at the age of 78. He was born in Point Tupper, Nova Scotia on December 30, 1934, to the late Roderick Gillis and Mary Ann (MacIsaac) Kiley. Predeceased by his wife Ethel (MacKinnon) (1977) and his wife Shirley (Malcolm) (2008), brother, Francis "Moe" Kiley. Loving father of Lennan (Iris), Baddeck, Nova Scotia; Darlene Cogswell (Joel), Windsor, ON; Brian (Suzanne), St. Catharines, ON; Don (Sandy), Oshawa, ON; and Tom (Darla), Halifax, Nova Scotia. Proud grandfather of Allison, Connor, Liam, Tanner, Chris and D.J.; sisters, Muriel Oliver (Mike) and Georgina Tracy (Warren), both of New Glasgow, Nova Scotia; brother, Fred Kiley, Sherbrooke, Nova Scotia.
> 
> Roxy was a Cold War veteran and a decorated United Nations Peacekeeper, serving for 24 years in his beloved regiment, the 8th  Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise’s). Roxy loved sports and dedicated many years to coaching, playing and promoting hockey and fastball in his community. He was a lifetime member and past Sgt of Arms for the Port Hawkesbury branch of the Royal Canadian Legion Branch 43. Past president of the Port Hawkesbury Dart League, President and founding member of the 8CH Centurion Club for 13 years. He was awarded Legionnaire of the year and top recruiter for the Nova Scotian Nunavut Command. While serving in the military, he coached and played on numerous sporting teams, but his love was fastball and was known through the Ottawa Valley as one of the fiercest competitors of his time, with a regular batting average of 400. He developed the first Junior Boys fast pitch team in the Pembroke area in 1980. He loved the Habs! He coached and was president of the Strait Pirates Old timers in the 80’s. He enjoyed a good game of cards with his oldest friends. Dad had many friends and loved his ceilidh’s and dance to a square set all night. He had a strong love for his traditional grassroots, the Scottish fiddle. Father, friend and solider - he will be sadly missed by all!
> 
> ...


----------

